# What would YOU do?



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's a suggestion - Have a listen to the Soundtrack from the movie "Sopcerer" by Tangerine Dream. Very unsettling music that still lends itself to a voice-over.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, but I've never heard any of those songs. Might I suggest picking up Midnight Syndicate's 'Gates of Delirium' album? Many of the songs could work, as it's based around an asylum, which is what many earlier hospitals resembled or used to be.


----------

